# Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Schlangen im Gartenteich gemacht?



## Albert S (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Mich würde interesieren welche erfahrungen ihr mit __ Schlangen im Gartenteich gemacht habt?

Ich habe keine guten erfahrungen gemacht,
die haben mir 10 Koi in meinen Koi Teich geholt,
keine ahnung wieviele von den anderen Fisch Arten.
__ Ringelnatter sind bei mir leider des öfteren zu besuch,
Freue mich nicht sonderlich die Schlangen zu sehen,
hatte eine ca. 1,50 m Lange im Teich,
ich vermute das da mehrere Schlangen am Werk waren.
Musste auch 296 Koi Nachzuchten beklagen,
habe da die Jungen Schlangen im verdacht.
Oh man, ihr hättest die Fische sehen sollen wenn eine Schlange gejagt hat,
da ist ein ganzer Schwarm Fische voller Panik gleichzeitig aus dem Wasser gesprungen.
Seit dem das die schlangen so aktiv waren sind meine Koi extrem scheu,
sobald sie irgend jemand am Teichrand sehen sind sie weg,
verstecken sich unter den Seerosen,
mann muss wirklich ewige zeit bewegungslos sitzen bleiben bis sich die Koi wieder aus ihrem Versteck trauen,
aber wehe man macht auch nur eine kleine bewegung sind sie wieder weg.
Auch Fressen kommen sie nur noch in der Dämmerung,
Tagsüber bleibt das Futter liegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2014)

Hi Albert,

ich hab auch gelegentlich Ringelnatterbesuch am Teich. Aber außer vieleicht ein paar Goldelritzen, die ja auch so schön langsam in der bewachsenen Uferzone rumschwimmen, haben sie noch keine Fische erwischt. Die Fische reagieren auf den Schlangenbesuch überhaupt nicht gestört

Wie groß waren denn die Koi?

Was Du da beschreibst "Bewegung am Ufer und die Fische sind weg unter die Seerosen" klingt viel eher nach Reiherbesuch oder anderen größeren Räubern. Eine nur wenige cm hohe Schlange können Fische nicht sehen wenn sie von Ufer aus ins Wasser gleitet dafür ist ihr Sichtfeld aus dem Wasser raus zu eingeschränkt - die sehen sie erst richtig wenn sie schon im Wasser schlängelst. Was Fische gut erkennen sind höhere Sillouetten am Uferrand/im Flachwasser die sich bewegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Albert S (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Frank
- __ Reiher besuch hatte nur voriges Jahr Kurzzeitig, als ich nicht zu Hause war,
konnte aber keinen Koi verlust feststellen,
er hat wohl nur große Rotfedern erwischt,
zu besuch kam er nur an den frühen Morgenstunden,
wenn meine Hunde noch nicht im Garten waren,
setdem dürfen sie schon zu den frühen Morgenstunden in den Garten,
sie Jagen nehmlich alle Vögel,
seit sie den Reiher einmal gejagt haben wurde er nie wieder bei uns gesehen,
er entkam ihnen nur Knapp,
er hatte glück das ich das Tor gesclossen hatte
und die Jungs den Umweg am Türchen lang nehmen mussten,
man sieht ihn immer seine Kreise drehen 
dann landet er auf der anderen Straßenseite beim Nachbarn auf den __ Tannen
dann geht er runder an den Teich und nimmt sch dort seine Goldfische,
dem Nachbarn ist es egal,
er sagt es sind sowieso zu viele Goldfische drin im Teich.
Im Frühjahr wurden 2 Obstbäume bei mir entfernt,
dadurch hatte er Platz zu landen,
vorher war es ihm nicht möglich,
habe über 30 Obstbäume im Garten.
- Das __ Schlangen Problem hatte ich vor 2 Jahren,
setdem sind meine Koi so scheu.
Ich behaupte auch nicht das ich vorher oder nachher keine Schlangen im Teich hatte beziehungsweise habe,
den auf meinem Grundstück waren schon immer Schlangen auch als ich noch keine Gartenteiche hatte,
ich hatte einfach nur den eindruck das es vor 2 Jahren besonders vielle waren,
denn die Fische kamen überhapt nicht zur ruhe,
da wurde ja fast Täglich gejagt,
eine Schlange konnte das also nicht gewesen sein,
denn wenn die einen Fisch erwischt haben Fressen die einige Zeit nicht,
aber gesehen haben wir nur dieses Riesige Weibchen von ca. 1,50 m,
das habe ich auch im verdacht das es mir meine 2 Rote Koi mit über 20 cm geholt hat,
die anderen Koi waren wesendlich kleiner,
die können auch Schlangen Männchen geholt haben.
- Andere Räuber konnte ich bisher noch keine feststellen,
konnte noch nie Reste eines Fisches in meinem Grundstück finden.
Ich weis das da vielle Marder unterwegs sind,
habe mir wegen den Marder mein Geflügel abgeschaft,
da es immer mehr wurden,
die hatten ja eine Futterquelle entekt,
meine verluste wurden zu groß.
Danach habe ich mir die Gartenteiche angelegt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Sep. 2014)

Moin,
im letzten Jahr war es eine ordentlich große, weibliche __ Ringelnatter,
dieses Jahr wohl ein junges, männliches Exemplar, Größenunterschied war enorm.
Im letzten Jahr hat es ein paar __ Frösche erwischt, das war's aber auch.
Sarasa und __ Shubunkin blieben verschont.


----------



## xela (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

also wir haben auch Ringelnattern. Aber dass sie uns die Fische aus dem Teich holen habe ich noch nie beobachten können. Sind sehr oft am Teichrand unterwegs und könnten sich leicht mal ein paar von den Jungfischen holen. 
Aber sie tun es ( leider  ) nicht.
Auch sind die Fische nicht besonders aufgeregt, wenn sich die __ Nattern am Wasserrand tummeln.
Über Nacht sind mal 3 grosse Goldfische verschwunden, aber da mache ich den __ Reiher für verantwortlich. Das schafft denke ich keine __ Ringelnatter.


----------



## Albert S (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo


xela schrieb:


> Sind sehr oft am Teichrand unterwegs


Zu sehen sind die __ Schlangen bei uns höchstens im Wasser,
da unsere Hundeden ganzen Tag die gegend unsicher machen und alles endecken das da nichthingehört,
sie haben auch schon Krebse endeckt auf dem Landgang von einem Teich zum anderen,
wenn __ Frösche auftauchen, 
fängt sie Ben immer,
kaut sie etwas durch und spuckt sie wieder aus,
das gefällt denen nicht sonderlich,
die suchen auf schnellstem weg das weite und lassen sich nicht mehr Blicken.

*PS:* erwähnenswert wehre noch das Jo regelmäßig in die Teiche Schwimmen geht,
das hat aber die Koi noch nie gestört,
er wirbelt mir meine Seerosenbätter immer durcheinander.


----------



## samorai (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich lasse meine __ Schlangen gewähren, meine Katze leider nicht.
Ringelnattern sind auch keine Nacht-Jäger, wenn denn Waschbär oder Munk. Wobei der Munk sehr,sehr vorsichtig ist.
Ich konnte mal beobachten wie eine Schlange einen 6cm __ Goldfisch gefangen hat, ging aber schief weil sie damit auf's Land kam.....und da war schon die Katze.
Ein 20 cm großer Koi, hat ca. eine Rückenhöhe von guten 6 cm.  .......Passt der wirklich durch ein Maul einer Schlange, den Unterkiefer kann sie zwar "Außhängen" aber so weit?
Und die haben auch schon etwas Kraft zur Gegenwähr.
Tippe auch auf __ Fischreiher oder Katze!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Albert S (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Ron
Meine Katzen interesieren sich nicht für meine Gartenteiche,
zum Glück,
Waschbär und Munk habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen,
auch nicht als ich noch meinen Rottweiler Mischling hatte,
der hat sich ja mit allen Tieren vertragen,
für ihn waren alle anderen Tiere Freunde,
die Tiere haben ein feines gespühr,
die haben innerhalb paar Minuten festgestellt das von ihm keine gefahr aus geht,
anders als die Menschen,
die hatten immer angst von dem großen schwarzen Hund mit 60 Kg.

Um auf die __ Schlangen zurück zu kommen,
es ist nicht die rede von kleinen Schlangen
sondern von Weibchen mit ca. 1,50 m Länge.

Wie erwähnt __ Fischreiher konnte zu der Zeit nicht landen,
außerdem waren wie vermutet viele Schlangen in dem Jahr vor Ort,
denn es wurde ja fast Täglich Tagsüber gejagt
dabei ist immer ein ganzer Fischschwarm voller Panik aus dem Wasser gesprungen.
Also Fischreiher war zu der Zeit nicht aktiv,
Katzen waren auch nicht in der nähe,
die gefahr kam definitiv aus dem Wasser,
so ganz auf die schnelle traut sich da kein anderes Tier Tagsüber in ihr revier,
die Jungs passen auf.


----------



## Tinky (21. Sep. 2014)

Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht...
Große __ Ringelnatter jagen auch 15-20 cm große Fische.
Ich glaube ich hab sogar hier irgendwo ein Album im Profil wo der Beweis enthalten ist
Ansonsten: Verlust von ALLEN Fröschen in einem Sommer ( ca 10-15 Stück) 
Manchmal haben die __ Frösche wie kleine Kinder um ihr Leben geschrien halb aus dem Maul der Schlange ... Fand ich dann nicht mehr so toll.
Dachte auch die holt dich einen und ist dann erst einmal satt...
War sie aber nicht! 
Gruß Bastian


----------



## Tinky (21. Sep. 2014)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/7-5-2007-090.17427/


----------



## Albert S (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Bastian
Danke für den Link zum Album.
Also wenn man sich da die Bilder anschaut kann man sehen wie hochrückig der Fisch ist,
der Kopf ist dagegen sehr klein.



Tinky schrieb:


> Dachte auch die holt dich einen und ist dann erst einmal satt...
> War sie aber nicht!


Also ich muss zugeben ich habe keine ahnung von __ Schlangen,
eigentlich hast du recht,
wenn die gefressen haben sind sie erstmal für einige Zeit satt,
ich vermutte ja das bei mir mehrere Schlangen am werk waren,
wermutlich waren bei dir auch mehrere Schlangen am werk.
Bin Angler und weis das die Schlangen nicht immer im Wasser sind 
wenn man am gewässer ganz ruhig sitzt,
kann man sehen wie sie über das Wasser gleiden
und auch wie sie sich aus dem Wasser an das Ufer schlängeln 
oder vom Ufer in das Wasser.


----------



## Flusi (21. Sep. 2014)

hallo zusammen,
das ist ja gräßlich (also jetzt für mich) 
Habe bei uns im Teich in der Sumpfzone ja auch eine Schlange gesehen (eindeutig!).
Die war zwar recht klein, aber meine Kollegin meinte, wo so kleine sind, wäre auch "Mama" nicht weit...
Und wenn ich dann die Bilder von Bastian sehe...und an __ Frösche gehen sie auch...
das ist ja der Horror
Kann man sie irgendwie "vertreiben"?
LG Flusi


----------



## geoigl (22. Sep. 2014)

Flusi schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> das ist ja der Horror
> Kann man sie irgendwie "vertreiben"?
> LG Flusi


 
Hallo

ja man kann sie vertreiben!

du musst nur alle __ Molche, __ Frösche, Fische, __ Eidechsen,... vertreiben dann ist die
Schlange auch weg, und der Horror hat ein ENDE! 

lg


----------



## Harry (22. Sep. 2014)

Seht es doch positiv, __ Schlangen quaken nicht. 

Meine Güte, dass ist nun mal die Natur.
Seit froh das es Feinde gibt die eure Fische fressen.
Ansonsten hilft irgendwann nur noch aussetzen um der Überbefölkerung im Teich Herr zu werden.
Das Faunenfälschung schlimme Folgen hat ist dann den meisten gleichgültig.
Mir wird beim lesen oft schwindelig von dem Einfallsreichtum der Teichler.
Erst hat man zuviele Goldfische, dann zuviele __ Sonnenbarsche... usw.
__ Ringelnatter, __ Reiher und co sind böse Tiere, die möchte man nicht...
Kopfschütelnde Grüße Harry


----------



## pema (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo an alle Schlangenbeobachter,
mir wird ganz anders vor Neid, eine stark gefährdete Art an seinem Teich zu beherbergen ist für mich ein Wunschtraum.
Vielleicht hilft euch das, über den Verlust von einigen Fröschen oder Fischen hinweg zu kommen.
Nebenbei: ein großer Feind der __ Ringelnatter ist der __ Reiher - also: vielleicht besser der Reiher am Teich.
Für die Frage: wie werde ich die __ Schlangen los: http://www.amphibienschutz.de/schutz/artenschutz/roteliste/deutschland.htm. ..... also besser gar nicht.
petra


----------



## Tinky (22. Sep. 2014)

Harry schrieb:


> Seht es doch positiv, __ Schlangen quaken nicht.
> 
> 
> Erst hat man zuviele Goldfische, dann zuviele __ Sonnenbarsche... usw.
> ...



Naja aber irgendwie doch schon nachvollziehbar, dass man seine "haustierte" nicht unbedingt als Nahrungsquelle für wilde Tiere sehen möchte.

Wenn die Reiher kommen und mal ein paar Goldies holen ist das vielleicht noch zu verkraften wenn man davon 40+ im Teich herumschwimmen hat.
Wenn aber zu einzelnen Kois z.B. schon eine besondere "Beziehung" herrscht und man ihnen Namen gibt oder sie beim Füttern streichelt sieht man das sicher nicht mehr so gelassen.
Die Schlange würde mich auch überhaupt nicht stören wenn sie nicht die gesamte Population vertilgt hätte. Auch der Reiher wird bei mir nicht mit Reiherschreck oder Angelschnüren ferngehalten - aber wenn das Ganze ausartet und Überhand nimmt würde ich mir auch irgendetwas zur Abwehr ausdenken.

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Christopher (22. Sep. 2014)

Ich habe mir das gerade mit der __ Ringelnatter durch gelesen.Also,ich frage mich ob es die auch bei uns im Norden gibt.
Ich wohne in der Stadt,kommen dort die Ringelnatter auch hin?
Ich kann mir  das nicht vorstellen eine Schlange im Teich zu haben.In welcher Region leben die ?


----------



## Tinky (22. Sep. 2014)

Viel "beunruhigender" als die __ Ringelnatter finde ich jedoch das Vorkommen von Kreuzottern!
Da kann man 100x lesen, dass die für Menschen nicht gefährlich sind.
Ich habe in einem Brennholzlager eine entdeckt und seitdem irgendwie immer ein komisches Gefühl wenn ich da hineingreife und das Holz anhebe.
Seitdem nehme ich Scheit für Scheit und besonders fasse ich die unteren Schichten nicht mehr ohne Handschuhe an 
Ich habe zwar keinen Beweis, aber ich bin sicher unser Hund wurde von einer gebissen. Der streunerte immer gerne um die hinter Hecken und im Gebüsch angelegten Holzlager....eines Tages kam er jaulend angerannt aus der Ecke wo ich die __ Kreuzotter mal sah und 1-2 Stunden später sah er aus wie aufgeblasen... ich tippe er wurde in den Hals gebissen!


----------



## geoigl (22. Sep. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Schlangenbeobachter,
> mir wird ganz anders vor Neid, eine stark gefährdete Art an seinem Teich zu beherbergen ist für mich ein Wunschtraum.
> petra


 
hi
dann spendiere ich dir schnell mal ein bild von meinem "Amphibien-Schreck"
ok, die großen __ Frösche haben nicht wirklich Angst vor ihr,...
lg


----------



## Christopher (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tinky.
Man, vor __ Schlangen habe ich sowie so großen  Respekt,da ich nicht weiß sind diese giftig,oder nicht.
Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## pema (22. Sep. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Naja aber irgendwie doch schon nachvollziehbar, dass man seine "haustierte" nicht unbedingt als Nahrungsquelle für wilde Tiere sehen möchte


Ja, klar so kann man es sehen.
Und da wären wir bei der grundsätzlichen Frage: ist mein Garten ein erweitertes Wohnzimmer und ist mein Teich ein outdooraquarium? Oder schaffe ich, bzw. gestalte ich einen Teil der Natur in meinem direkten Umfeld? Mit all den natürlichen Feinden und natürlichen Problemen ( z.B. Algen).
petra


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Viel "beunruhigender" als die __ Ringelnatter finde ich jedoch das Vorkommen von Kreuzottern!


 
Ich finde das Vorkommen von Menschen noch viel mehr beunruhigender. 

Btw "er schrie wie ein kleines Kind"  

Manche Freds bereiten beim Lesen echte Schmerzen.


----------



## Tinky (22. Sep. 2014)

Eugen schrieb:


> Ich finde das Vorkommen von Menschen noch viel mehr beunruhigender.
> 
> Btw "er schrie wie ein kleines Kind"
> 
> Manche Freds bereiten beim Lesen echte Schmerzen.



Vielleicht besser nicht so häufig mit dem Kopf vor die Wand? Dann klappt's auch mit dem schmerzfreien Lesen... Bestimmt!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Sep. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Wenn aber zu einzelnen Kois z.B. schon eine besondere "Beziehung" herrscht und man ihnen Namen gibt oder sie beim Füttern streichelt sieht man das sicher nicht mehr so gelassen.


Davon ausgehend das so ein zahmer Koi schon 4+ Jahre alt ist, sollte er schon so groß sein das er eine Schlange nicht mehr fürchten muss. Ein __ Reiher ist was anderes. Wenn ich was von 15-20 cm lese....tippe mal meine Goldies aus 2012 sind in der Größe. Glaube die Koi sind in diesem Jahr schon von so 5-10 cm auf mindestens 20-25 gewachsen. Zahm ist aber was anderes. Wahr im letztem Herbst ja auch mal ein Reiher am Teich. Seid ich den Zaun habe ist kein Fisch mehr verschwunden. Paar weiße Federn musste aber wohl ein Reiher mal lassen.

Denke mal es gibt bestimmt im Netz irgendwelche Reptielienkarten, wo man nachschauen kann was es in seiner Ecke geben könnte. __ Eidechsen hätte ich gerne am Teich....bis jetzt ist aber nix aufgetaucht.
Ein __ Teichfrosch ist bei mir heimisch. Somit gibt es wohl auch keine Schlange.Bis jetzt habe ich in unserer Ecke nur Blindschleichen gesehen und noch nie eine Schlange.

Das Faunenfälschung schlimme Folgen hat ist wohl zum Teil sehr übertrieben.Groß Tiere umsetzen ist schlecht, well es Sie immer wieder zu Ihrem Laichgewässer zieht.
Nix gegen Fremde Arten, die haben in der Natur nix zu suchen, nur was der Laich einer __ Erdkröte anrichten kann, wenn er 30 km weiter geschaft wird leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## Harry (22. Sep. 2014)

Dir leuchtet offenbar nicht ein was Faunenverfälschung heißt! 
Faunenverfälschung bedeutet, nicht einheimische Tiere auzuwildern.
Beispiel Sonnenbarsch, Schmuckschildkröten usw.
Aber auch einheimische Tierarten in einem fremden Gebiet ausetzen kann für eine hier heimische Art schlimme Folgen haben und diese Art vernichten.
Auch das wäre Faunenverfälschung mit fatalen Folgen.


----------



## Albert S (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Also Kreuzotern habe ich noch keine gesehen,
soll aber nicht heisen das es keine Kreuzotern bei uns gibt.
Ich will nicht behaubten das ich __ Schlangen besonders mag,
ich habe zumindest keine abneigung gegen sie,
habe auch keine Angst vor ihnen,
im gegensatz zu meiner Frau,
die ist in dem Jahr mit dem Schlangenproplem nur in begleitung in den Garten,
sicherlich haben wir jetzt auch Schlangen
auch wenn man sie nicht sieht,
das darf meine Frau nur nicht wissen,
die bekommt ja schon zustende wenn sie eine Blindschleiche sieht
und die gibts wirklich zu hunderte bei uns im Grundstück,
jedes Rasenmehen kosted mehrere Blindschleichen das Leben,
ich weis leider nicht wie ich es verhindern kann.
- Ich bin auch der letzte der Tiere einer stark gefärdeten Art bekämpfen würde
aber es nerft wenn man Koi ganz klein kauft und sie großzieht,
die zwei roten Koi waren meine besonderen lieblinge
und die werden dann einfach gefressen.  Heul ....
...... und ich Freue mich wenn Wild Lebende Tiere bei mir auftauchen,
solange sie sich in mein kleines Privates Biotop integrieren und es nicht zerstören.
Habe auch kein Proplem wenn die Schlangen einige Fische Fressen,
aber nicht gerade meine Lieblinge.
Aber Schlangen vom Teich aussperen ist praktisch unmöglich,
also muss ich damit leben,
habe auch kein Proplem damit
außer es werden wieder zu viele Schlangen
und meine verluste werden zu groß.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Sep. 2014)

Harry schrieb:


> ir leuchtet offenbar nicht ein was Faunenfälschung heißt!
> Faunenfälschung bedeutet, nicht einheimische Tiere auzuwildern.
> Beispiel Sonnenbarsch, Schmuckschildkröten usw.


Na, dann spielen wir ja in einer Wellenlänge, manche sehen schon eine Faunenfälschung wenn man __ Frösche 5 km weiter ins Moor bringt....wie siehst du das mit _Carassius gibelio_ _auratus_ und _Cyprinus carpio_


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2014)

Albert S schrieb:


> jedes Rasenmehen kosted mehrere Blindschleichen das Leben,
> ich weis leider nicht wie ich es verhindern kann.



Von innen nach aussen mähen ... gemächlich ...

Da bleibt dem Getier (__ Schlangen, __ Kröten, __ Frösche Zeit für die Flucht.
Auch Insekten können fliehen und davon flattern.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2014)

Hi Tinky,

Kreuzottern sind doch harmlos, bei unserer Verwandtschaft im Zentralmassiv (nahe Clermont-Ferrand) fangen die Katzen u.a. solche __ Schlangen und bringen sie ins Haus. Da hat auch jeder Haushalt ne Notfallausrüstung im Haus falls Mann/Frau mal von einer Viper gebissen wird

MfG Frank


----------



## Albert S (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Helmut


Digicat schrieb:


> Von innen nach aussen mähen ... gemächlich ...


Richtig,
ich fange zwar mittig an zu Mähen,
aber ich muss die ganzen Obstbäume und Sträucher umfahren,
gemähchlich fahren ist nicht trin,
kann nicht lange Sitzen,
muss schnell fertig werden,
danach ist sowieso feierabend,
bin dann Platt.
Mit dem Rasentraktor geht das mehr schlecht als recht,
aber einen normalen Rasenmäher zu schieben ist bei mir schon ewig nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Tinky (23. Sep. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Tinky,
> 
> Kreuzottern sind doch harmlos, bei unserer Verwandtschaft im Zentralmassiv (nahe Clermont-Ferrand) fangen die Katzen u.a. solche __ Schlangen und bringen sie ins Haus. Da hat auch jeder Haushalt ne Notfallausrüstung im Haus falls Mann/Frau mal von einer Viper gebissen wird
> 
> ...



haha ja toll eine "Notfalausrüstung" haben wir nicht bzw. sagt der Begriff doch schon alles.
Wenn mein Sohn durch die Hecken kriecht und verstecken spielt hoffe ich einfach, dass wir es nicht bereuen diese Ausrüstung nicht im Hause zu haben. 
Der Hund sah nach dem vermeindlichen Biss schon übel aus!
Gruß bastian


----------



## Harry (23. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> wie siehst du das mit _Carassius gibelio_ _auratus_ und _Cyprinus carpio_


Ist wohl nun eher OT.
Aber ich gehe kurz darauf ein.
Wenn du damit die Zuchtformen __ Goldfisch und Koi meinst, sie haben eher geringe Chancen in einem natürlichen Gewässer.
Durch ihren angeborenen Gendefekt fehlt ihnen die Tarnfarbe und jeder Räuber freut sich darüber.
Zudem sind sie total verblödet und nehmen jede Schiffsschraube mit.
Dennoch gehören sie nicht ausgesetzt und könnten theoretisch, in einem Gewässer ohne Feinde, einer endemische Art zum Verhängnis werden.

Bastian, dann ich fragen wo du wohnst?


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Sep. 2014)

moin zusammen,
__ Ringelnatter, weiblich, 2013 _ ca. 1,60 m lang, Leibdicke wie ein Fahrradschlauch
 

 

Ringelnatter 2014, männlich, ca. 1,10 m lang, deutlich schlanker... vll. auch weil jünger
 

 

Fest steht, __ Schlangen werden nie nicht meine Freunde,
genau so wenig wie __ Spinnen.... kommen derzeit gar zu gern ins Haus
und warten dann im Bad auf mich


----------



## Flusi (23. Sep. 2014)

hallo zusammen,
nur weil man vor __ Schlangen "fies" ist, so wie (nicht nur !!!) ich, will man noch lange nicht der Natur ins Handwerk fuschen. 
Wüßte ich jedoch, mit welcher "verpiß-Dich-Pflanze" für Schlangen man ihnen den Aufenthalt in unserem Garten "vermiesen" kann, würde ich sie pflanzen.
Meiner Ansicht nach muß und kann man nicht alles lieben, was die Natur hervorbringt, dazu ist zuviel Besch...... dabei.
Beschränke ich mich daher darauf, mich an den schönen Dingen zu erfreuen, das Gegenteil bestmöglich zu dulden oder aus meinem Dunstkreis zu entfernen - fair natürlich

@ Eva-Maria, __ Spinnen bringe ich aus meinen (!) Wohnräumen immer draußen. Mache ich mit einem Wasserglas und nem Bierdeckel und setze sie draußen aus. Mein Sohn macht das sogar mit bloßen Händen.
LG Flusi


----------



## Digicat (23. Sep. 2014)

Servus Albert

OK, wenn es körperlich nicht geht ... is halt so.

Schon mal gedanken an einen - defekter Link entfernt - verschwendet ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Albert S (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
@ Eva-Maria 
Gratuliere zu den Bildern von den __ Schlangen.

@ Harald
Schon, aber wohl etwas ungeeignet bei rund 2 000 m²,
über 30 Obstbäumen und jede menge sträuchern.


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2014)

Albert S schrieb:


> Schon, aber wohl etwas ungeeignet bei rund 2 000 m²


Hast du denn schon mal daran gedacht, bei 2000m² Garten 1000m² ungemäht zu lassen.
Ist wahrscheinlich für deinen Rücken und all die Tiere am sinnvollsten...und du würdest dich wahrscheinlich wundern, wie viele Pflanzen plötzlich dort erblühen können.
petra


----------



## Albert S (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Petra
Zitat:
Hast du denn schon mal daran gedacht, bei 2000m² Garten 1000m² ungemäht zu lassen.
-  geht nicht, grundstück liegt ja mitten im Wohngebiet,
musste vor par Jahren bei meinnem Nachbar seinen Baugrundstück mähen,
er hatte von der Stadt eine anzeige bekommen und das Grundstück musste innerhalb von 14 Tagen gemäht sein,
mit der begründung das innerhalb des Stadgebiets regälmäsig gemeht werden muss.
- Auserdem sind ja da auch meine Obstbäume, Sträucher Rododendren Yucapalmen Hortensie __ Flieder __ Magnolien Wasserpflanzen Seerosen usw. über das ganze Grundstück verstreut.
Habe für die Bäume Sträucher und Blumen jede menge Geld ausgegeben,
möchte jetzt auch nicht darauf verzichten.


----------



## Tinky (26. Sep. 2014)

Harry schrieb:


> Ist wohl nun eher OT.
> 
> 
> Bastian, dann ich fragen wo du wohnst?



Zwischen Celle und Hannover grob gesehen...und Du?
Gruß Bastian


----------



## Harry (26. Sep. 2014)

Koblenz am Rhein. 
Es ging mir nur darum ob es in deiner Gegend überhaupt __ Kreuzotter gibt. 
Oft werden harmlose Schlingnatter für Kreuzotter gehalten. So auch hier. 
Ich kann leider nicht sagen ob es bei dir welche gibt. 
Fakt ist, in den Gegenden wo sie vorkommen ist es auch bekannt und es wird meist mittels Beschilderung auf sie aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Tinky (26. Sep. 2014)

Gibt es definitiv!
Vor Jahren war ich mit unserem Nachbarn -ein NABU Aktiver- mal unterwegs zur Sichtung und "Bestandsaufnahme" diverser Tierchen.
Wir haben Kreuzottern sowohl in Heidelandschaften nördlich von Celle in Richtung Trüpl Bergen als auch in Moor-Torfgebieten finden können.
Ein Warnschild habe ich allerdings noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Sep. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem Brennholzlager eine entdeckt und seitdem irgendwie immer ein komisches Gefühl wenn ich da hineingreife und das Holz anhebe.


__ Kreuzotter in der Region Celle /Hannover...


----------



## Schrat (18. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich jahrelang vergeblich Ausschau gehalten habe, hab ich heute wieder eine __ Ringelnatter in meinen Teich entdeckt. Länge ca. 40 - 50 cm.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2015)

pema schrieb:


> wie viele Pflanzen plötzlich dort erblühen können.


Wir haben eine Fläche in 20jähriger Stilllegung. Also viel ist da nicht erblüht. Die Fläche ist zu 70-80% ein Brennesselfeld. Mag sein das da irgendwo was seltenen zwischen steckt....hinten am Bach ist Riesenbärklau.


----------



## mirko.nbg (6. Juli 2015)

Hatte die Tage 2mal eine Schlange gesehen. Leider nur die letzte hälfte davon,da sie schnell verschwunden war.
Gestern konnte ich zwei mini Ringelnattern beim "baden" sehen......


----------



## pema (6. Juli 2015)

Also ich beneide immer noch alle Blindschleichen-, __ Ringelnatter- und auch __ Kreuzotter'besitzer'.
Und zu dem Rasenmähproblem:
es gibt ja schließlich Rasenmäher mit Antrieb...die muss man nicht selber schieben. Man hat allerdings dennoch den Überblick, ob Tiere im Rasen unterwegs sind . (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Rasen nicht nur alle zwei Monate gemäht wird und dann entsprechend hoch ist).
Vielleicht einfach auch zu einer Zeit mähen (früher Morgen oder abends), wenn Reptilien auf Grund der Temperaturen nicht mehr so  (oder noch nicht) aktiv sind.
Ich kann nur sagen:
wenn ich beim Rasenmähen eine Blindschleiche erwischen würde, hätte ich keinen Spaß mehr am Rasenmähen. Mein Partner ist Landschaftsgärtner und sein Job besteht u.a. auch darin, Rasen zu mähen. Einmal...es ist schon ein paar Jahre her...hat er mit einem Freischneider eine Blindschleiche erwischt und musste sie dann töten. Er redet noch heute davon und ist seit dem extrem vorsichtig bei diesen Arbeiten in Gebieten von denen er weiß, dass es Reptilien gibt.
petra


----------



## Albert S (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Petra


pema schrieb:


> Also ich beneide immer noch alle Blindschleichen-, __ Ringelnatter- und auch __ Kreuzotter'besitzer'.


Also mich stört nicht wenn die __ Schlangen einige Rotfetern Fressen, habe da sowieso zu viele, nur es ärgert einem wenn einem schöne Koi gefressen werden,
ich habe kein Problem mit Schlangen, wir hatten schon immer Schlangen auf unserem Grundstück.


pema schrieb:


> Und zu dem Rasenmähproblem:
> es gibt ja schließlich Rasenmäher mit Antrieb...die muss man nicht selber schieben. Man hat allerdings dennoch den Überblick, ob Tiere im Rasen unterwegs sind . (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Rasen nicht nur alle zwei Monate gemäht wird und dann entsprechend hoch ist).


Klar gibt es Mäher mit Antrieb,
habe einen Traktor,
also wenn es die Gesundheit zuläst Mähe ich den Rasen jede Woche.
Letztes Jahr wurde er nur selten gemäht, war ja fast nicht zuhause, mehrere Krankenhaus aufenthalte mit mehreren OP's, 2 mal Reha und Schmerzklinik.
- Betreff der Bewegung die man im Gras von einer Blindschleiche Sehen kann, kannst du vergessen,
hast du schon mal Blindschleichen beobachted?
So Aktiv sind die nicht, hinzu kommt das sie sobald sie sich in gefahr fühlen, einfach Bewegungslos verharren,
habe das schon sehr oft beobachted, das einzige das sie leicht bewegen ist der Kopf,
ich musste sie schon im Garten als wegtragen, das sie mir bei der Arbeit im Weg waren und nach mehreren Minuten noch immer nicht fortbewegt haben.
Bei mir im Garten ist eine sehr große Populationsdichte, mich stört es nicht, an einigen Stellen wird das Gras garnicht gemäht, das ist das Rückzugsgebiet für die Blindschleichen, __ Molche, __ Salamander, und jede menge anderes getier, aber vermutlich auch für die Schlangen, in meinem Grundstück ist jede Menge Leben, ich will einfach kein Steriles Grundstück, nur mit Kurzgeschnittenem Rasen.
PS: meine Krebse (Edelkrebse) sind Morgens und Abends schwer Aktiv, da wird von einem Gartenteich in den nächsten gewandert,
meine Hunde spüren sie auf, da werden sie angebellt, was sie aber nicht Stört, sie gehen einfach ihren weg,
nur wenn mir das gebell zuviel wird, nehme ich die Krebse in die Hand und setze sie wider in einen Gartenteich
und ruhe ist.


----------

